# Fs Tropheus chimba



## Vman

I have 9 Juveniles for sale.They are mostly around 1.5". $135 for the group.They are in great health and are showing colors.Pix of parents can be texted or mailed.


----------



## Vman

Morning bump


----------



## jrock

I have seen these trophs in person and they look great very active and well taken care of. Text or mail pics??? I think you mean email right? hahaha


----------



## Vman

Yes.E mail.Or homing pigeon.


----------



## jorom31

Hi Lukasz, Pm'd you already with email and cell phone number last night. I have'nt receive those photos yet..Maybe your inbox is full.. Thanks


----------



## Vman

Strange. I emails the pix. Ok I'll do it again.


----------



## Vman

Bump it up


----------



## Vman

Family of Trophs day bump


----------



## Vman

Bump it up


----------



## Vman

Let's bump it up


----------



## Vman

Bump it up again


----------



## Vman

Bump it up TGIF


----------



## Vman

Saturday bump


----------



## Vman

Go Canada bump


----------



## Vman

Bump it up again


----------



## Vman

Nice fish bump


----------



## Vman

Bump bump bump


----------



## Vman

TGIF bump to the top


----------



## Vman

To the top again


----------



## Vman

Bump to the top


----------



## Vman

Stripped off 9 more fry last night,these will be available in a couple of weeks.Would make a decent colony.


----------



## Vman

Bump to the top


----------



## Vman

Bump bump bump


----------



## Vman

Let's bump up to the top


----------



## adanac50

Are you trying to set a record for the most pages of bumps?


----------



## onefishtwofish

free bump.................


----------



## Vman

I'm gonna stop bumping soon and just put them in my 6'er.


----------



## Vman

Let's bump again.$150 and you get the nine plus the nine little guys.


----------



## Vman

To the moon


----------



## Vman

Yet another bump.


----------



## Vman

1000th view bump


----------



## jrock

Mike Gillis sucks bump!


----------



## Vman

Canucks suck bump


----------



## jrock

hey vman u should post a pic or video or something. of the Chimbas that is


----------



## Vman

_these guys are looking great. Come and get em. _


----------



## Vman

Bump for Sunday.Sunny Sunday finally.


----------



## bluezebraman

Cant believe these are still for sale, people don't like tropheus in this city or what ..here's a pic I found of what they look like as adults ,hope this helps


----------



## Vman

Thanks Raj.Well still here.


----------



## masterfwap

Hello Mr Vman kindly make room in your mailbox so I can send you a message.


----------



## Vman

Just took out the trash. Shoot.


----------



## masterfwap

Consider yourself shot! Vman


----------



## carter8089

Ok, for those of you that have been waiting for Bemba from me.... I would buy these fish!! This is a good deal on nice trophs. 
Jamie


----------



## Vman

Thanks Jamie.I guess I will post some pix.Ill do it tonight.


----------



## Vman

Pix are up. Enjoy. Parents and juvies.


----------



## Vman

Pix up bump


----------



## Vman

_buy my fish bump_


----------



## Vman

Hump day bump


----------



## Vman

Bump me up Scotty


----------



## Vman

_saturday bump_


----------



## Vman

Sold. Thank you Joe.


----------

